

Ask HN: How to get near the top of search in GitHub? - RogerL

I have a few projects that I&#x27;m working on that I&#x27;m getting close to wanting to have them publically available. They live in public repositories and if you enter the right search terms you can find them.<p>However, they show up at the bottom of the search. Projects with a couple of 40 line code files with almost no submissions rank higher than mine. In contrast, I have documentation (over 200 pages), libraries, unit tests, and so on.<p>Does it just come down to how many watchers you have, and&#x2F;or forks? What kind of legitimate things can I do to get higher in the rankings?<p>A typical search yields between 10 and 250 hits - it&#x27;s not like I&#x27;m fighting against 1000 narrowly different projects.<p>I&#x27;ve expanded my description to get more possible hit of keywords, and that works, but seems a bit manipulative. I want a short, readable description, not a large paragraph designed to get search hits.
======
hardmath123
I don't normally use Github's search. Most of the time, it's a Google search
such as `python markov chain github' and get lots of Github links. Perhaps you
should try to optimize that, instead?

